# Updated pictures on barn I started last July



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

So I had my barn built last July and other then having the stall fronts installed and framing on tack and feed rooms, the rest was up to my husband and myself.
So over the winter we didn't do anything, but when warm weather hit, we have been in there pretty much most of our free time. Lining stalls, installing mats, etc.
Here are some updated pics.
Things still to do are the tack and feed room interiors, electricity, and installing a septic system and hooking up the bathroom.
I got to give a big hug and thank you to an extra special hubby who gave me my dream barn.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

When you finish, you can come to my house. Looks like a great job.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Beautiful! I'm jelly


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Im so envious!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd live there! it's cleaner than my house, that's for sure.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> I'd live there! it's cleaner than my house, that's for sure.



LOL! Right now it's cleaner then MY house too. We have been so busy in the barn that I am a bit behind in my housework. But I figure the horses need their home and my housework is not going anywhere.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I love how bright it looks inside. Very nicely done.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

D: It's so pretty


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

Really lovely. I can't wait for ours. How wide is that main aisle? It looks roomy but not too much.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that is very nice ! where is the restroom going since you have to still do the septic system ?


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Le007 said:


> Really lovely. I can't wait for ours. How wide is that main aisle? It looks roomy but not too much.


It's 16 foot wide.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

stevenson said:


> that is very nice ! where is the restroom going since you have to still do the septic system ?


 I didn't want to add another door to the aisle, so the half bath is accessed from the feed room.
I also have a utility sink in the feed room for cleaning tack and what not. 

Will add finished pictures later, when the interior walls are done. But here is a picture that you can see the pipe where the bathroom is.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Totally drooling here... building a barn soon (not soon enough) and love the roominess of yours! When are the horses coming?


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> Totally drooling here... building a barn soon (not soon enough) and love the roominess of yours! When are the horses coming?


They moved in this week. All seem to enjoy their light and airy rooms with a view.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

You need a stablehand don't ya? *packs bags*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

It's gorgeous 😍 you guys really did such a lovely job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

that would be great ! I would love a bathroom outside, more than once I have to run to the house !


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

SO pretty!! 

If mine were ever clean, I might post pictures of it! 

We had the walls built, and the septic installed, but have yet to finish the inside of the office, or the bathroom, and we still do not have electricity, except for an extension cord from the garage!
It is OK, though, because I really don't want to pay the larger electric bill!!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

you did a great job  you could build me one any day


----------



## MsCuriosity (Apr 20, 2015)

This looks amazing. What are your favorite things about it so far?


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

MsCuriosity said:


> This looks amazing. What are your favorite things about it so far?


The skylights and windows. I am enjoying the natural brightness of the barn. 
Love the rubber mats in the stalls. 
Also like having separate rooms for feed and tack. (Though I do plan on keeping my training tack in one corner of the feed room) But all of my good stuff and show tack are in the tack room.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm drooling!


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I am interested in knowing the slope, if any, in the floor and drains. I am thinking about a horse barn next year and if I decide on concrete, I want to it right. I have several people that think dirt is the best for a horse. I will only be keeping them inside if sick. I want easy clean up. I want mats in the stalls. I plan to do a lot more research before next spring.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

mred said:


> I am interested in knowing the slope, if any, in the floor and drains. I am thinking about a horse barn next year and if I decide on concrete, I want to it right. I have several people that think dirt is the best for a horse. I will only be keeping them inside if sick. I want easy clean up. I want mats in the stalls. I plan to do a lot more research before next spring.


I really don't know the slope. We had professionals do it, and they did an excellent job. NO COMPLAINTS HERE! I LOVE IT!!
The only drain is in the wash area. The stalls and runway are brush finish and the tack and feed rooms are regular finish. I do have rubber mats in the stalls and keep them well bedded. Have not had any issues.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks, I was wondering about drains in the stalls. My planned barn will be about the same size I think. But may be a little different layout. My biggest problem in the planning is the electric. I hate cutting the trees to have it come in and the underground is just too high. I do love the way yours appears to have come out. Mine may take another 2 to 3 years.


----------



## Jayknee (Aug 8, 2013)

mred said:


> Thanks, I was wondering about drains in the stalls. My planned barn will be about the same size I think. But may be a little different layout. My biggest problem in the planning is the electric. I hate cutting the trees to have it come in and the underground is just too high. I do love the way yours appears to have come out. Mine may take another 2 to 3 years.


simple solution is to go solar powered! that way you don't have to cut the trees down!


----------

